

Ask HN: Consumer oriented sales startups - rumpelstiltskin

What are some of the popular consumer oriented sales startups today? The kind whose primary revenue source is from visitors paying for something?<p>The immediate ones that come to mind are deal sites (groupon), dating sites (match.com) and software sites (37signals). What others can you think of? Examples?
======
JangoSteve
_The kind whose primary revenue source is from visitors paying for something?_

I assume you're talking about sites that sell some sort of software-based
service, which would exclude all ecommerce and product-sales startups?

